# 775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???



## Hobgobbi (30. Oktober 2011)

*775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???*

Hallo,
ich möchte mir bald einen neuen prozessor kaufen, da ich ein 775 mainboard habe brauche ich ein neues ich habe mich für das Asus P8P67 Rev.3.1 entschieden.
Der Prozessor dazu wird ein i5 2500k. Da mein Budget begrenzt ist möchte ich mir keinen neuen Lüfter kaufen.
Ich habe irgendwo(bei alternate in den Kommentaren) mal gelesen, dass man seinen 775 kühler auf 1155 sockeln weiterverwenden könnte geht das wirklich bei allen mainboards??
Der Lüfter ist ein CoolerMaster ich weiß nicht welcher welcher es ist, da im Datenblatt nichts steht und auf dem Kühler nur CoolerMaster.

Gruß Hobgobbi


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???*

Endweder dein Küher hat Langlöcher so das er auf So 1155 auch passt (vllt gibt es sogar ein Umrüstkid dazu) oder aber du suchst dir ein Board heraus das auch die So 775 Bohrungen zusätzlich hat.

Bei So 1156 war der einzigste Hersteller der die hatte Asrock.
Wie es jetzt bei So 1155 aussieht weiß ich nicht genau .

Aber um welchen Kühler reden wir gerade überhaupt ?

edit. ok ...ist er zufällig hier dabei ? 

Luftkühlung/CPU-Kühler Cooler Master | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hobgobbi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???*

Ne ist nicht dabei es "war" mal ein fertig pc also weiß ich nicht welcher das ist steht auch nirgends.
da mir mein intel q8200 zum halsraushängt will ich was neues.
was meinst du mit langlöchern? ich weiß, dass ich den kühler auf das mainboard schrauben muss mehr aber nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???*

Einige Kühler haben die Schrauben bzw Pusch Pins in Langlöcher drin so das man die ein wenig verschieben kann so das sie auf mehrere So passen 

willst du denn dein neues Sys takten ? 
Den der mitgelieferte Boxed reicht allemal für den Standarttakt und wenn es leiser und auch für moderates OC reichen soll wäre dieser für kleines Geld eine Option ...

EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hobgobbi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???*

ich will ganz normal den standart takt nutzen, daher brauche ich keinen "super"Lüfter.
Ich dachte immer man bekommt nur gegen aufpreis einen Lüfter dazu wenn nicht dann ist das Problem ja geklärt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???*

Wenn der bei dem Fertigrechner dabei war, könnte es wohl ein modifizierter Boxed - Kühler sein. Habe von denen noch einige liegen. Da wird wohl nix auf das neue Board passen. Bei de rBoxed CPU ist eh ein Kühler dabei der im Normalfall ausreichend ist


----------



## Hobgobbi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 775 sockel kühler auf 1155 sockel geht das???*

ahh ok thx


----------

